# Back Seat Driver



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

An elderly Floridian called 911 on her cell phone to report that her car has been broken into. She is hysterical as she explains her situation to the dispatcher: "They've stolen the stereo, the steering wheel, the brake pedal and even the accelerator!" she cried. 

 The dispatcher said, "Stay calm. An officer is on the way." 
 A few minutes later, the officer radios in. "Disregard." He says. "She got in the back-seat by mistake." :drive:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey now, SB.......I resemble that remark.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe that's where she spent most of her time on dates,  ya think?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

:lol:


----------

